# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Stena Lines

## Leo

Ενα νέο *site* ήρθε στο e-mail μου όπου διάβασα *αυτό*
και στα δικά μας

ΠΗΓΗ: THE SEA NATION

----------


## Bari_Express

Εκανα πριν λιγο ενα ποστ που ευχαριστουσα το Λεο επειδη μας εδωσε την ειδηση που του ηρθε με μαιλ αλλα και επειδη ανακαλυψε νεο σαιτ με ειδησεις αλλα κοπηκε. Μπορω να μαθω το λογο παρακαλω;

----------


## El Greco

doulevi kai den doulevi, prin 2 lepta 15.02 douleve, tora tipota

----------


## moutsokwstas

ο τηλεοπτικος σταθμος alter, μετεδωσε ειδηση για καποιο ατυχημα με φορτηγο αυτοκινητο σε πλοιο της stena lines, δεν προλαβα να το δω ολοκληρο το ρεπορταζ, ξερει κανεις κατι?

----------


## Rocinante

> ο τηλεοπτικος σταθμος alter, μετεδωσε ειδηση για καποιο ατυχημα με φορτηγο αυτοκινητο σε πλοιο της stena lines, δεν προλαβα να το δω ολοκληρο το ρεπορταζ, ξερει κανεις κατι?


Κωστα ΕΔΩ.
Και να πουμε οτι μεχρι πριν λιγο οι επιβατες ηταν ακομα μεσα :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## SteliosK

Ταξιδεύοντας με το Stena Jutlantdica από το Frederikshavn στο Γκέτεμποργκ..
Στο βίντεο βλέπουμε τα:

 Stena Saga [Stena Britannica, Silvia Regina]
Stena Danica
Stena Germanica [Stena Germanica III, Stena Hollandica]
Stena Carisma

----------


## Nautilia News

*Νέα πλοία για τη Stena Line*

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το Stena Lagan, που  κατευθυνόταν στην Tuzla για επιμήκυνση , όταν έφθασε στον παράλληλο της Σίφνου ανέστρεψε ώς το στενό των Κυθήρων και έστρεψε ξανά βορειοδυτικά ακολουθώντας την ανατολική ακτή της Πελοπονήσου. Να υποθέσω λόγω των περιορισμών από την πανδημία.
Υ.Γ. αν κάποιος ξέρει το ελληνικό όνομα της Tulza ας μας το πεί.

----------

